# factory alignment



## bobh (May 4, 2009)

Does anyone know the factory alignment settings for an 06? Front and rear? I'm just curious to see how close to stock it is now.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Just saw this. Read this. The beginning says a lot. It depends on what you do with the car "what's right". The factory specs are suspect mainly because GM was trying to put bigger tires on than in AU and tried to prevent strut rub. The Whiteline PDF in the second post gives a great range of specs. The rear camber is the toughest one as alignment shops don't know the car. It is not adjustable per se but as the sag lowers it from sagging springs the camber gets larger so stock to 3/4" drop AND good poly control arm bushings will keep you within acceptable limits.


----------



## bobh (May 4, 2009)

thanks for the link.


----------

